# Outdoor Adventurin' Girls?



## SuzieQ (Sep 11, 2015)

Doesn't look like a lot of ladies on here but here goes anyways...I've just relocated back to Michigan (SE MI) and don't really know anyone around. I would love to put together a fun group of girls that like to hunt, fish, shoot--all kinds of outdoor adventurin'! I'd really like to plan some outings to the range, hunting/fishing trips, maybe join a trap league, 3D shoots, etc. No reason us girls can't have our own trips, hunts, deer camp fun without any boys once in a while!

If there are any ladies out there interested in planning some outdoor adventurin', send me a message. One of my friends & I are duck hunting next week if any want to join us Blondes & Benellis! 

I'm in Oakland County, but I'll travel anywhere to hunt & fish....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi SuzieQ. There are plenty of outdoor women on the forum. But, it's deer season. Everyone is busy working and hunting. Most of the women are not into posting too much, we are more into fishing and hunting. lol You will see posts soon of their success. A few of the girls are on archery leagues and what not and I believe a few may even be a team member for the yearly hunting competition on M-S. Welcome aboard and stay tuned.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi SuzieQ... That sounds fun..unfortunately with my limited schedule..I'll be lucky to get out and hunt as I'd like too. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

SuzieQ said:


> Doesn't look like a lot of ladies on here but here goes anyways...I've just relocated back to Michigan (SE MI) and don't really know anyone around. I would love to put together a fun group of girls that like to hunt, fish, shoot--all kinds of outdoor adventurin'! I'd really like to plan some outings to the range, hunting/fishing trips, maybe join a trap league, 3D shoots, etc. No reason us girls can't have our own trips, hunts, deer camp fun without any boys once in a while!
> 
> If there are any ladies out there interested in planning some outdoor adventurin', send me a message. One of my friends & I are duck hunting next week if any want to join us Blondes & Benellis!
> 
> I'm in Oakland County, but I'll travel anywhere to hunt & fish....


Hey,

Wish I would've seen this 2 weeks ago! I used to be from Michigan, up until 2 years ago when I decided to travel for work( ER Travel Nurse). I am visiting now but headed to North Dakota in a couple days to do some duck hunting. I live for hunting and fishing! Spent my summer in Oregon along the coast fishing for rock fish and Ling Cod and snorkeling for Dungeness crabs.
Went to Wyoming Antelope hunting,in October, 2nd year and that is a blast, then to North Dakota pheasant hunting before coming to Michigan for family visiting, but now I am headed out again! I would have gladly joined up with you for a little hunting. But as Riverlady stated, there are ladies out there just busy this time of year.

Good Luck and Be Safe!


----------



## Just A Girl (Sep 18, 2008)

SuzieQ said:


> Doesn't look like a lot of ladies on here but here goes anyways...I've just relocated back to Michigan (SE MI) and don't really know anyone around. I would love to put together a fun group of girls that like to hunt, fish, shoot--all kinds of outdoor adventurin'! I'd really like to plan some outings to the range, hunting/fishing trips, maybe join a trap league, 3D shoots, etc. No reason us girls can't have our own trips, hunts, deer camp fun without any boys once in a while!
> 
> If there are any ladies out there interested in planning some outdoor adventurin', send me a message. One of my friends & I are duck hunting next week if any want to join us Blondes & Benellis!
> 
> I'm in Oakland County, but I'll travel anywhere to hunt & fish....


I will try to do a better job of checking in with the Forum . . I'd be happy to attend/participate with any fishing/archery/waterfowl/upland bird activities.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just A Girl said:


> I will try to do a better job of checking in with the Forum . . I'd be happy to attend/participate with any fishing/archery/waterfowl/upland bird activities.


I'm game for get together, but unfortunately, I can't travel too far from home (I have a small farm). If you want to try something different that we have a blast with every year, check our crayfish trapping and the gathering we have in July .


----------



## SuzieQ (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm always up for trying anything new! I can travel pretty easily. What's the gathering in July? 
Didn't have much luck finding outdoor buddies for the winter, but maybe spring/summer!


----------



## Ruth Smith (Jul 4, 2016)

SuzieQ said:


> Doesn't look like a lot of ladies on here but here goes anyways...I've just relocated back to Michigan (SE MI) and don't really know anyone around. I would love to put together a fun group of girls that like to hunt, fish, shoot--all kinds of outdoor adventurin'! I'd really like to plan some outings to the range, hunting/fishing trips, maybe join a trap league, 3D shoots, etc. No reason us girls can't have our own trips, hunts, deer camp fun without any boys once in a while!
> 
> If there are any ladies out there interested in planning some outdoor adventurin', send me a message. One of my friends & I are duck hunting next week if any want to join us Blondes & Benellis!
> 
> I'm in Oakland County, but I'll travel anywhere to hunt & fish....


Hi, I love to go fishing (and have since I was a kid) and would love to learn to hunt various game (I have never been). I also live in Okland County. Hope to hear from you Suzie Q! Ruth


----------

